# How did my kid set off the alarm?



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

So, my kid set off the alarm today. Unlocked remotely and sent him to wait in the car while I chatted with a dude about a Craigslist purchase. He was there for like 4 minutes when suddenly the alarm sounded. He said that he opened the door from the inside, but I don't get it.

When we were volunteering at the Tesla Store at the end of Q3, he managed to do the same thing while sitting in a Model X on the lot. He had no idea then either.

What accounts for my child's particular talent? How did he set off the alarm?

Edit to add: The kid in question is 13


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

You unlocked ... he got in, but didn’t step on the brake pedal ... doors locked again and the rest is history!


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You unlocked ... he got in, but didn't step on the brake pedal ... doors locked again and the rest is history!


Strange. I was sure that the wife or kids have sat in the car waiting for me at other times, and for longer. I'll have to test it out.


----------



## Teslafangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

I had the same experience with my son as well. He was sitting in the car and playing Atari game and I stepped out of the car with my phone. My son tried to come out of the car and then the car alarm triggered, my son got scared and this scared us as well.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Milo said:


> Strange. I was sure that the wife or kids have sat in the car waiting for me at other times, and for longer. I'll have to test it out.


Did he open the door from the inside with the car locked?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Did he open the door from the inside with the car locked?


This begs another question. How do you (quickly) turn off the alarm, I see nothing on the mobile app.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> This begs another question. How do you (quickly) turn off the alarm, I see nothing on the mobile app.


The car auto-locks after some period of time with no bluetooth key detected inside the vehicle, and nobody sitting in the driver's seat.

To disable the alarm, I think you just need to unlock the car again. You can either do that from the app or from the car's screen.


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> The car auto-locks after some period of time with no bluetooth key detected inside the vehicle, and nobody sitting in the driver's seat.
> 
> To disable the alarm, I think you just need to unlock the car again. You can either do that from the app or from the car's screen.


That's what seemed to happen. I ran over with my phone, opened the driver's side door and the alarm shut off. A minute later, my wife called and asked me why the car alarm went off. Her phone had notified her...


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

So this begs the question. What is the proper way to allow someone to sit in the car with doors locked but not have the car alarm go off should they decide to open the door?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mistersandman said:


> So this begs the question. What is the proper way to allow someone to sit in the car with doors locked but not have the car alarm go off should they decide to open the door?


Tell them to unlock the doors via the screen before exiting.


----------



## Felzano (Aug 1, 2018)

good info - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

garsh said:


> Tell them to unlock the doors via the screen before exiting.


But won't the car go into away mode and shut off the lcd? Or will it sense someone on the seats and keep things on?


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

Mistersandman said:


> So this begs the question. What is the proper way to allow someone to sit in the car with doors locked but not have the car alarm go off should they decide to open the door?


I live in MN. Most of the time it's so cold that we want the heat on when sitting in the car. Until the latest update, best way to do that was leave the door cracked a bit. So long as you do that, no alarm. I'm pretty sure this is why the problem only showed recently.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Mistersandman said:


> But won't the car go into away mode and shut off the lcd? Or will it sense someone on the seats and keep things on?


afaik it stays awake with someone sat in any seat. It goes to sleep when the condition of 'door closes with zero seats occupied'


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mistersandman said:


> But won't the car go into away mode and shut off the lcd? Or will it sense someone on the seats and keep things on?


The LCD may be blank, but I think you can just tap it to reactivate it.


----------

